# shock spring compressor



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

hey guys im gettin ready to add spring spacers and was wonder at compressors u guys are using


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

i got a set from autozone but it was kinda big for quad springs. it worked great to take em off but couldnt compress em enough to put them back on with the spacers. I used the spare tire holder under my truck and a hyd jack to put them back together. Didnt cost me a dime but a little frustration and sweat to do it.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I use two ratchet style tie downs. I have used that method about 7-8 times now and it has worked well. I put a big screw driver or steel rod in the bottom hole where the shock mounts....then run the straps on farthest up coil...ones on each side... anchor it to the steel rod ran threw the bottom bolt hole and then ratchet both sides. I am sure you can figure out what I am saying...lol. not good at explaining things sometimes. I know it sounds stupid but it has worked great for me....I didn't have the extra cash for the tool at the time.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

hmmm boot i see wat ur saying.. but it does sound stupid lol


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I made this when I installed HL springs last week.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5102&highlight=spring+compressor


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

wanna sale it lol


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

Honestly, the thing is so dangerous, I wouldn't want to take on the liability. I work for lawyers. Know what 1000 lawyers at the bottom of the ocean is??? I know your kidding. Its not hard to make one, but I would user stouter angle iron than what I used, if I made it again.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

i was joke. i might end up building one... or usin the good ol straps like boot did.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i used the HL one bt dnt waste ur mney on it. takes about 2 or 3 people to use it and i had to weld it to a table to keep it steady.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i use the HL tool in a vice.
works well enough.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

harmonsbrute said:


> hmmm boot i see wat ur saying.. but it does sound stupid lol


I know...lol. but hey...its cheap and work good enough to compress it enough to get them off & on. :rockn: I am the master of ******* Innovation. :afro:


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

I built a compressor like the HL one.. Works good just put some sort of safety device on it.. Shock springs dont mix with the face.. Trust me.. lol i built it with stuff just layin around the shop.. i agree with robisra about using thicker angle iron tho.. It was really easy tool to build.. Just very dangerous!


----------



## vp_brute (Jan 28, 2010)

I made this one at work. Not the best, but it did fit in a lunch box. lol


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

harmonsbrute said:


> hey guys im gettin ready to add spring spacers and was wonder at compressors u guys are using


Best advice for you is to either dont do it or buy a real spring compressor made for atv springs....I tried EVERY method on here (rented tool from autozone, ratchet strap, hydraulic jack, etc) and even tried some of my own and only thing i got was a busted nose and several lost chunks of skin and a lost finger nail.....:banghead:


----------



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

Someone should start a thread showing pics of all the busted noses, missing flesh, banged up scraped up knuckles, etc. from our homemade tools...HA that's classic


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

i also tried the ratchet strap method and it worked fine for me. It was way easier than the autozone compressor. i just used one ratchet strap though and i wrapped it around the bottom hole where it bolts to the a-arm. I still put in 2 screw drivers in the holes to be safe.


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

BadBadBrute said:


> Someone should start a thread showing pics of all the busted noses, missing flesh, banged up scraped up knuckles, etc. from our homemade tools...HA that's classic


haha that would be pretty good...Mine was nothing some super glue couldnt fix....however, due to my short temper mixed with a really big steel pipe, the 5x5 frame I had built is now wood for a fire lol:flames:


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

The one that Robisra made is the same one I made but I turned the angle iron around and welded a small tab to hold the spring in place.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I used the tool and it was VERY simple. I'd reccomend it, well worth the money. I tried a few with the ratchet strap and felt too unsafe


----------

